# trailers for hauling bikes?



## Cole82 (Aug 15, 2004)

Does any one have a trailer setup for hauling bikes and equipment around?
I have a micro SUV a 2000 tracker. Right now I can't get all the equipment and bikes in/on the truck as well as the family. So I'm looking into a small trailer to haul all the junk around.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Here is a low buck option. Just take a 4x8 sheet of plywood and bolt you bike goodies to it.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90154

(Have not used one yet, but have been considering a bike / house stuff hauler recently)


----------



## Cole82 (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks, but I am looking for help on the layout of the trailer.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Layout you want to keep a 60/40 weight distribution is one of the rules of thumb. 

There is the standard fore/aft position of the bikes that we are all familiar with or have them run side by side as if they were on a hitch mount. Layout all depends upon what and how much you are looking to carry. I would make a box for tools near the front this also acts as a crud catcher for stuff flying up off the back tires. Then get some wheel trays and start lining the bikes up. Orientation is up to you and how many you want to carry.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I saw a trailer at the trail head last Saturday, that looked like this. These are sometimes available at Home Depot and Costco. Not a huge load rating, but fine for bikes. Trailer I saw had an extension pipe bolted to front bar (about 12" wider than trailer) and bike mounts fastened to it. It also had wheel mounts in the back, and straps on the floor to hold down back wheels. If you make everything easy to remove, it will double as a good utility trailer.


----------



## pcguy (Feb 28, 2008)

If you have a 2 inch receiver hitch on your vehicle, it takes around $100 worth of materials to make something like this...










The uprights can be moved around to accomodate a differing mix of bikes / cargo as needed  and no wheels dragging behind you.


----------



## Cole82 (Aug 15, 2004)

I am useing this basket right now, but the truck is only rated for 100# of tounge weight. The frame flexes when I put al of the stuff in it.


----------



## pcguy (Feb 28, 2008)

then a small trailer seems your best bet based on your tongue weight limit. Even with a small trailer, when fully loaded your going to be pushing the tow limits of the tracker. You could get a beefier hitch with better frame mounts, and run air shocks in the back, but still won't get to much over 250 lbs tongue weight before overloading the vehicle.


----------



## 01Forester (Feb 5, 2007)

Try these:

http://www.rackandroll.com/


----------



## carlton (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^You type faster than me.


----------



## Cole82 (Aug 15, 2004)

That's cool!
I'll have to make on like that. I like the idea of the motorcycle wheels and the coil over suspension.


----------



## carlton (Sep 16, 2005)

The local kayak shop has one. It is amazing how smooth it rides. I have driven along beside him going down the freeway and it just seems to glide over the bumps. On most lightweight trailers I've seen, the wheels bounce off the ground at the slightest bump. Wish they weren't so expensive though.


----------



## nynx (Mar 1, 2007)

Sweet but not 2 grand sweet... Small enclosed utility trailers can be had for less.


----------



## thrash (Feb 9, 2005)

*Something like this?*

This is what I use. It's pretty customized, but it works well for my purposes.


----------

